# Hunting challenge ...



## PhoebeBuckley (25 September 2013)

Hi everyone 
Thinking of doing some sort of hunting challenge this winter , say 10 different packs in 5 weeks and doing a blog or something about my experiences etc etc..... But a very honest account (as always with me!) as feel sometimes hunting is a labeled as only being for posh people or unfriendly if you guys get my meaning!!!! 
I love my hunting and have my own horse to hunt on these days..... 
Does anything it would be interesting or a good idea? Honest opinions pleaseeeeeeee


----------



## Girlracer (25 September 2013)

I would certainly find it interesting, being a wannabe subscriber but having neither the funds nor horses to do so i'd be interested to hear about different packs and what they're like. I have been out with three different packs for one off days here and there and all have been very friendly and welcoming, but certainly some more so than others.


----------



## spacefaer (25 September 2013)

Sounds like good fun!  Would you travel round the  country and pick a variety of  packs,  different countries?  Or more local ones? 

We hunted with 3 packs the last week of last season -challenged the washing machine but was great fun!


----------



## JenHunt (25 September 2013)

I love all the hunting reports in H&H, and it's often struck me that they're always written by people who approach it from a hunting background, and it would be refreshing to have them written from a different perspective!


----------



## Happy Hunter (26 September 2013)

I would love to read about that  - A little grey mare (and others)! on some adventures!


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (26 September 2013)

Great idea. Bed and stable available in Dorset if you want to come and have a day with Portman/B&SV/Cattistock/South Dorset/Wilton!!


----------



## ExmoorHunter (26 September 2013)

Seconded here.  Bed and stable for Exmoor hunting with numerous foxhound packs and staghounds.


----------



## GoblinPony (26 September 2013)

What a brilliant idea! It would make a very interesting reading.


----------



## PhoebeBuckley (26 September 2013)

Ok people this is sounding like a plan!!!! Can anyone who might know hunts that would be interested let me know? Going to start hatching a plan!!!


----------



## SkewbyTwo (27 September 2013)

I think it would be a terrific idea, but how brave and honest would you be prepared to be? As in, the hunting community is very tight as is allegiance to certain packs...would you be prepared to go "undercover" and pose as a hunting newbie and report on the reception/welcome you get?? Now THAT would be interesting...


----------



## PhoebeBuckley (27 September 2013)

Ohhh love that idea!!!


----------



## spotty_pony (30 September 2013)

Would definitely make good reading! Maybe you could wear a hat cam or something too so we could see how different the country is? Come and have another day out with the Cottesmore on a Tuesday too.


----------



## star26 (1 October 2013)

What a brill idea! I'd love to read a blog about this. Have you gotten any further with your plans? 
I may be biased, but come to Somerset! We have such diverse country- from Stag-hunting over rough Exmoor terrain, Fox-hounds in the Vale, or jumping stone walls with the Mendip Farmers!


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (1 October 2013)

Think PB has had more than a few Cottesmore Tuesdays...!!! Def. time to go visiting elsewhere.


----------



## RachelBristol (1 October 2013)

You can come and hunt with Cambridgeshire and Enfield... not a lot of jumping though :/ ... well unless you sidetrack over the odd hedge


----------



## spotty_pony (1 October 2013)

carolineb said:



			Think PB has had more than a few Cottesmore Tuesdays...!!! Def. time to go visiting elsewhere.
		
Click to expand...

I know she has, but Hunting isn't Hunting without a Cottesmore Tuesday in there! Especially in a Hunting Challenge!


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (2 October 2013)

I miss my Cottesmore Tuesdays. Had 3 seasons of the best hunting there.


----------



## Bernster (2 October 2013)

Didn't someone on here plan on doing like 5 hunts in 5 days or something - anyone know what happened to that?


----------



## Herne (14 October 2013)

JenHunt said:



			I love all the hunting reports in H&H, and it's often struck me that they're always written by people who approach it from a hunting background, and it would be refreshing to have them written from a different perspective!
		
Click to expand...

You mean like a getting a complete newcomer to write it from their perspective?


----------



## JenHunt (16 October 2013)

Herne said:



			You mean like a getting a complete newcomer to write it from their perspective?
		
Click to expand...

yes, or at the very least someone who isn't ingrained in the hunting community, even if they're well known in equestrian circles otherwise. someone who will ask the questions that a newcomer would ask, and see it all with a fresh pair of eyes.... did you ever see that irish documentary where a guy with no hunting background at all spent a week r a few days with the scarteen? along that sort of line really.


----------

